
I'm a woman in computer science. Let me ladysplain the Google memo to you - kareemm
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/the-big-idea/2017/8/11/16130452/google-memo-women-tech-biology-sexism
======
where_do_i_live
This is not a comment on the article - but I really hate the words
"ladysplain" and "mansplain".

What a way to instantly inject emotion into what I would wish people would de-
escalate.

The original memo author committed the same offenses, and the author of this
article does the same here. Is everyone completely oblivious to emotionally
charged language that makes the opposing side instantly angry and ups their
tendency to ignore the content of your arguments?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
It's because nowadays people live in bubbles. They interact mostly with people
who think and behave alike, and for some people using this kind of language
has become so natural they'd be offended to hear you have an issue with it.

------
googlemisogyny
James Damore claims that Google does not discriminate against women. CEO
Sundar Pichai claims that Google does discriminate against women. I'm more
inclined to believe the CEO.

~~~
where_do_i_live
>James Damore claims that Google does not discriminate against women.

False.

From the memo: I hope it’s clear that I'm not saying that diversity is bad,
that Google or society is 100% fair, that we shouldn't try to correct for
existing biases, or that minorities have the same experience of those in the
majority.

Perhaps you have a different memo you are reading?

~~~
sicher
That is not the takeaway I am getting from reading the whole piece. Cynthia
Lee does a fantastic job digging into the content of that memo.

